# Peanut Butter Porter - delicious!



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 25, 2015)

So I'm just getting back into brewing. I was brewing for about 2 years very often and then it sort of stopped due to me starting to make sausage and what not. Now, I'm figuring out ways to get both done. I thought I'd share the one that was brewed 2 Sundays ago and will be kegged on Friday. It's a very simple porter recipe. After it ferments, it gets put into a separate carboy and mixed with 2lbs of PB2 (regular peanut butter fat is bad for beer). I'm looking forward to drinking this one.

We also did an IPA clone of a beer called Anti-Hero that came out just amazing. That's sitting in the kegerator cooling down and will be getting CO2 tonight for 36 hours at 30 PSI to get carbed up.













11079405_10153184119803839_2018347673_n.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Mar 25, 2015


----------



## ernesttbass (Mar 25, 2015)

That peanut butter porter is going to be a delicious nightcap. YUM!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks. I will indeed!


----------

